
Show HN: Corrode – A batteries-included js-library for reading binary data - screeny05
https://github.com/screeny05/corrode
======
rhapsodic
Pardon my ignorance, but what does "batteries included" mean in this context?

~~~
screeny05
It's a hint on corrodes built-in functionality and extensibility. It not only
provides a way of parsing, but also a way of validating the parsed data via
asserts.

~~~
rhapsodic
_> It's a hint on corrodes built-in functionality and extensibility._

Well, OK, but it was completely lost on me. One thing that did occur to me is
that using the words "corrode" and "batteries" together might not evoke
positive feelings in the mind of potential users.

------
fcanela
Congrats for your code.

I found it really well documented and structure. I'll probably print it to
read it later.

I really love the documentation badge. It should be more common.

~~~
screeny05
Thank you. I was afraid the documentation wouldn't be sufficient. Yet
improving it is highest priority for me.

------
_FKS_
Side note: Are you familiar with Sweetscape's 010 Editor? Very cool stuff,
although closed source.

------
_FKS_
Links to doc are 404.

~~~
screeny05
Has been fixed. Thanks for the hint.

------
SeriousM
Why using it:

"As a js-library from 2016 it has all the swag you need." ... Oh well

------
Lord_Zero
Title pun intended?

